# weird hand plane pics



## chris7981 (Nov 16, 2013)

I posted a previous thread without pics. receive the hand plane today and here are the pics. it has like a little tire wheel on front. never seen anything like it. has anyone heard of these? although I did get a little ripped off because the body has a significant crack in it. I did consider returning it and getting my money back. I think I'll just keep it and use it for parts or try to fix that body somehow. every part is precise and quality made and the Frog has large surface area. 





































































Todays nerd..tomorrows player


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. :thumbsup: 

Sorry but you have a "Frankenplane" which is a general term where a plane has a mix of parts, some may be from other planes, or as in this case, some are just flat out wrong.

The crack is likely going all the way through, so the casting would easily break is used. Can be fixed by brazing if you can braze or know someone who can braze.

The rubber wheel is the bad part. Someone lost the lever cap and is using the wheel in lieu of the lever cap to hold the blade and cap iron in place.

The lever cap normally applies force at the bottom of the cap iron to help reduce chatter. This wheel may hold the cap iron and blade in place, but I would expect the blade/cap iron to have more chatter.

This is mute in this particular plane, since without fixing the casting, it is not usable.

I hope you got this cheap since it is not worth much.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Send it back and inform e-bay this product is not as described


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

That looks like a 1950s-60s Tonka truck wheel.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You got taken.....Get a refund.


----------



## chris7981 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks Dave, billy, maverick. Yea, think I will be getting my money back. Especially with having a Tonka truck wheel as a lever Cap. Lol Ur right..it is a Tonka truck wheel. Moreover, the cracked sole is the clincher. It was a beauty at one time. Now I see why Baileys are sought after.

Todays nerd..tomorrows player


----------



## chris7981 (Nov 16, 2013)

Alright.just did the first steps in returning this and getting my money back. Depending on how seller responds will determine if I give this seller a poor rating.however if theirs no issue. Then no harm, no foul. A lot of these Sellers don't know what a hand plane is even supposed to look like. But they should know there's not supposed to be a crack in the sole.

Todays nerd..tomorrows player


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

That's a bummer, Chris. I've been very fortunate so far, but at the same time, I've not yet tried purchasing old tools on-line. I'm debating a Greenlee mortise chisel as we speak, but honestly, I may just pony up the cash for a new one(or 4). You have a great attitude about the situation, which is admirable. I'm sure you'll have better luck next time, especially with the added caution you'll gain from this experience. My rules for "rust" purchases are: if I can't hold it in my hand first, then I'm not interested(enough). If I can find one on the 'bay cheaper, then I wait a while. Unless it's super rare, or in freakishly good condition, I usually give myself a $20 limit. Of course, I've broken all of those rules at one time or another. More like guide lines. Oh, and unless it's a real oddity or super rare, I don't buy anything that I cannot foresee a use for. Not enough space for "wall hangers". Good luck with your next purchase! Never underestimate a grimy little flea market!

WCT


----------



## chris7981 (Nov 16, 2013)

I still can't get over that Tonka truck wheel. That was an antique as well! Lol good rules Camden. AS far as chisels. I bought Irwin marples set of 4. Good price, well made, and durable. Alrighty, Tonka truck caper closed.

Todays nerd..tomorrows player


----------

